
Ask HN: What is social media? - azangru
I am curious, how do you understand the phrase &quot;social media&quot;, of which we talk constantly. What, for you, are defining characteristics of a social medium? How recent of a phenomenon are they? Obviously, Facebook or Twitter will likely jump to the front of your mind, but would you call a blogging platform (such as wordpress.org or medium.com) social media? Would you call an old-school forum (a bulletin board powered by phpBB) social media? Would you call reddit social media? What about GitHub? What about Slack or Discord (and eventually, irc channels)? Finally, what about Hacker News itself?<p>(Asking because I usually hear the phrase &quot;social media&quot; used as a synonym for &quot;Facebook or Twitter&quot;.)
======
kazishariar
How easy it is to get your name out there, based on market factors. They tend
to include: Coverage, Reach, Cost, Consumer confidence and Frequency. Which is
to say anything and everything in form of media that gets your
name/business/trade/news/and form out there where others can communicate based
on your thoughts/ideas/forms for a fully open feedback-loop. In terms of
economics, it's an offering and those that would purchase/consume your
offerings having an open space to communicate their wants/needs/complaints.

